# fan boxes in sloped ceilings



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

This is somehow the first time in my career that Ive had to put a fan in a sloped ceiling.. I dont know how Ive never come across it in the last 14 years but I havent.. So how do you guys do it? just use a regular fan box mounted on an angle? what about hanging the fan, do you just use the normal downrod that comes with it? these celings have a pretty steep pitch and im thinking the dwonrod may "bind" before it is able to hang vertically due to the sharpness of the angle.. Im at the rough in stage now and i dont want to put the wrong box in. Thanks!


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Arlington makes a box for that. It is about 8 inches square and gives a flat spot to hang the fan on. The drywall will just be butted up against it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Installing a box on a _sloped ceiling_ is no biggy. The customer just needs to be aware of the slope in order purchase the correct fan and downrod as once you start getting real steep (9:12 or more) things get expensive.

Planning on a box at the *apex* _between two sloped ceilings_ takes some planning. As stated, use the Arlington-type products.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

I've not used it but like forge says the Arlington product may be decent. It's been a while since I've had to do one, but all my contractors would shoot me if I used the Arlington kit. Generally depending on the slope I pull up the box about 3 or so inches from the actual box location to account for the swag hang in the down rod and I get or get the customer a sloped ceiling kit for the fan.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

The Arlington box does look a bit bulky. Their cathedral one doesn't stick out nearly as much. I've used a number of them but I can't remember if I've actually used a slope box.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

It depends on the slope of the ceiling. If it's 6/12 or less most fans will work. If it's 12/12 you may need a different canopy


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

OK so the canopy/downrod im assuming is whats most critical here? theres no way im putting in a box that makes a flat spot, that sounds like it would look awful. and yeah this is a very steep ceiling, its 10/12 or maybe even 12/12


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Hippie said:


> OK so the canopy/downrod im assuming is whats most critical here? theres no way im putting in a box that makes a flat spot, that sounds like it would look awful. and yeah this is a very steep ceiling, its 10/12 or maybe even 12/12


They will pick the fan. The way it hangs is on them.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

On some fans you can get a sloped ceiling mounting bracket and canopy. Can't say they are available for just any fan though. I did hang some Emerson fans that the owner supplied and got the slope kit.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There's a bit of confusion going on here.

I think the OP is asking about a sloped ceiling. *A* (as in one) sloped ceiling. Not where two of them come together. *One* flat ceiling at an angle.

So install a fan-rated box at the same angle as the ceiling.

Let the customer know about the special needs for such a fan (assuming they're providing it).


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

When you get into 12/12 slope ceilings, you need a special mount for the down rod if the box is flush with the ceiling.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

As 480 said, mount fan box on ceiling angle. Tell custo that they need to consider this when picking out fan. The accepted angles are printed on the box of the fan. Just keep your box down enough from peak for clearance of your canopy.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Mounting a ceiling fan on a sloped face is old news -- and has been even videoed on Ask This Old House.

For a REAL challenge: try mounting a ceiling fan as a wall sconce. 

Major props if you can do THAT.


----------



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

What if the customer wants the fan to be on an angle as well? Regular box and some jack chain, easy money...


----------

